
Disgruntled Ex-Googlers Rethink The Way Gmail Works, With Fluent.io - lambtron
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669305/disgruntled-ex-googlers-rethink-the-way-gmail-works-with-fluentio
======
cliffkuang
Funny to think that Wave actually did have smart things about it. Way too
complicated though. This is better.

